# Long Threads Moratorium



## Michael Morris (Feb 15, 2008)

No more long threads for awhile folks. When a thread hits the 1000 post point please alert a mod and fork it. This might help speed up the machine some - it can't hurt. This morning in dev I ran a query check against the Hivemind thread - 30 seconds to query for it's posts. That is unacceptably high, especially on a board as large as this.


----------



## RavinRay (Feb 16, 2008)

Since I help out with BOZ and Shade in a few of the monster conversions at the Creature Catalog's General Monster Talk  forum, a quick glance there shows several 1,000+ post threads, none of them sticky. Does this apply to threads that already hit the threshold or just to those nearing it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2008)

My Superheroes of thee Trust Game Thread in Playing the Game is over 2,000.  I'll start a new one, but what is this forking thing?  Are mods able to turn a thread into multiple ones?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2008)

Mods can split the thread, but if I remember right (from doing it a couple hundred times) mistakes can be made and threads can end up shuffled a bit out of order.


----------



## Shade (Feb 21, 2008)

RavinRay said:
			
		

> Since I help out with BOZ and Shade in a few of the monster conversions at the Creature Catalog's General Monster Talk  forum, a quick glance there shows several 1,000+ post threads, none of them sticky. Does this apply to threads that already hit the threshold or just to those nearing it?




I believe I've closed the last of the active 1,000+ threads in General Monster Talk.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 8, 2008)

What about story hour threads? I'm at a point where I can move to a new one, but it's nice to have a continuous thread for people to find the ongoing story. Some of the threads, like Sagiro's, have been active for years and years, are linked to from numerous places, and are still being updated.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this still in effect? The current hive is over.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 28, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is this still in effect? The current hive is over.



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=219221

For reference.


----------

